
Over half of all men in Iceland would take birth control pills if available - runarberg
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ruv.is%2Ffrett%2Fmeirihluti-karla-reidubuinn-ad-taka-pilluna
======
lm28469
Nice, women won't be the only one able to fuck up their hormones now.

It seems that STDs are on the rise since AIDS became "just another std" and
lost its fear factor. Let's see how the male "pill" will affect these stats.

[http://www.ashasexualhealth.org/cdc-data-shows-std-rates-
con...](http://www.ashasexualhealth.org/cdc-data-shows-std-rates-continue-
rise/)

